# The "RSA" Shadow, a powerful pixy of an amp . . . New images. .



## jamato8

Well I am listening to the Shadow right now. This is a new board with the charging circuit (I was corrected by Ray that this was not the board at Can Jam). I had already pictured in my head that it would be little so I wasn't surprised when it arrived, I mean everything is getting smaller and smaller and . . . 

 I also received my JH13 Pro IEM's on Tuesday, which is pretty good timing to ascertain what the sound of the Shadow is like since I would speculate, many would use it with IEM's. Having said this I gotta add, it works well with my Ultrasone Ed. 9 and ESW 10JPN as well. This little tiny amp that charges from a USB, has an indicator light that goes out when it is fully charged, has a great little digital volume control I can tell already will be a whole lot of fun for music lovers and those who like to go light. 

 The sound reminds me of the P-51. Plenty of drive, great separation of voices and instruments and bass impact. 

 I find the Shadow and Mustang to be very close in sound. There may be a slight bit more air with the Mustang but further listening is needed. They both provide a nice wide soundstage with deep bass that is not one note but discernible as to placement and slight change in tone and character. 

 As I noted, there is no hiss with the Shadow and channel balance seems perfect from the minimum setting to the max I can listen to. I also get sound from far right and left that is out of head and not wrapped to right and left behind me but in front and in correct placement, which makes listening all that much more enjoyable.


 Oh, and no hiss and no channel imbalance, none, spot on right and left at all volume levels. The amp has a set gain of 3. 

 The cost is $395.00 with an introductory price of $350 for the first 200 reservations of the amp. 







 The final version of the Shadow will have the name placed up higher (not so close to the bottom) so it will be more balanced looking.


----------



## wuwhere

The Shadow of a Mustang?


----------



## YtseJamer

Great. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 I will probably purchase the Shadow or the Pico Slim for my JH13 PRO.


----------



## gilency

I didn't know it was up for sale. Not at RSA yet anyway. Pictures? Cost?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *gilency* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I didn't know it was up for sale. Not at RSA yet anyway. Pictures? Cost?_

 

This is the board from Can Jam. It isn't for sale yet but I thought it would be nice to know how it sounds with IEM's and to compare to the other portable RSA amps.

 Edit: Correction this is not the board from Can Jam. This is the board that has the charging circuit and battery attached, which the Can Jam board didn't have.


----------



## hockeyb213

Who is in to compare the pico slim against the shadow? Jam can you comment on it vs the 71a?
 Brad


----------



## wakeride74

Can you offer any additional impressions on what the main sonic differences between the Shadow and Mustang?


----------



## Bojamijams

And can you make any comparison between the shadow and T3 yet?


----------



## jamato8

I find the Shadow and Mustang to be very close in sound. There may be a slight bit more air with the Mustang but further listening is needed. They both provide a nice wide soundstage with deep bass that is not one note but discernible as to placement and slight change in tone and character. 

 The T3 holds up very well with a very slightly wider character to voice and instrument. 

 As I noted, there is no hiss with the Shadow and channel balance seems perfect. I also get sound from far right and left that is out of head and not wrapped to right and left behind me but in front and in correct placement, which makes listening all that much more enjoyable.


----------



## blawhh

Anyone listen to both the shadow and the slim?


----------



## immtbiker

Thanks for the heads-up John!

 I know that they are different animals, but how to you rate the shadow, to the amp section of the D10?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Thanks for the heads-up John!

 I know that they are different animals, but how to you rate the shadow, to the amp section of the D10?_

 

I hadn't compared the two, tooo many amps. :^)

 I plugged in my JH 13's to the D10, and noticed some hiss and then moved the gain switch to low, and almost no hiss at all, which is good. So how do they compare. The Shadow has a little more forward mids, which throws the voice out more and there is a little more focus on voice and possibly more focus in general, while the D10 throws a soundscape that sounds large. 

 Edit: the soundstage of the D10 is tightening up. I have had it off for some time and with some warm-up the focus is much better than it was. Remember my D10 has the Black Gate nonpolar caps. 

 I have to say that all these amps are getting to be top tier. 

 It must also be remembered that the D10 (yes I know you know this) has the option of many different opamps. I believe I have the stock setup in the D10 at this time. 

 Cymbals sound good on both with the right brassy sound rather than just sizzle. I hear a bit more hall sound on the Shadow. 

 The JH 13' are great and can really dissect the sound but at the same time are totally musical.

*EDIT:*

 On further listening with the Shadow and the JH13's, what bass slam! Deep and with character. Well integrated and spine tingling. No collapsing of the sound field with this combo.


----------



## oricon82

Camping for a shootout for the Shadow, P51 and SR71A


----------



## hockeyb213

Indeed! Same here I need to know if my 71a should hit the fs forum but I think I will get the shadow before I sell the 71a to compare.
 Brad


----------



## yukari

oh
 nice found this post!!
 ummm 
 Jamato, would you think with my P51 in hand, is it still worthwhile to get a hold of a shadow?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *yukari* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_oh
 nice found this post!!
 ummm 
 Jamato, would you think with my P51 in hand, is it still worthwhile to get a hold of a shadow?_

 

The sound of both is very close and I need more time but the form factor of the Shadow is great. Big sound out of something the size of a small matchbox.


----------



## neosoul

Jamato,

 Any pictures of the actual amp with the casing that you can show us?


----------



## thread

No chassis yet. I believe jamoto8 just has a naked board like we've seen in the other threads already.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The sound of both is very close and I need more time but the form factor of the Shadow is great. Big sound out of something the size of a small matchbox._

 

This and the other comparison info is great. I do look forward to further comments on the "air" comparison. I enjoy the sense of space delivered by my Mustang, but form factor--even as small as the Mustang is--is also important, especially with the JH-13 Pros making such a great statement for "constant portability."


----------



## spunkmeyer

Thanks Jamato, for your preview. Looking forward to further comments.

 I was going to get a Mustang until I found out the Shadow was coming. Waiting for it with bated breath.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

The USB is only for charging right? If I understand correctly, it's not a DAC. Correct?


----------



## revolink24

Correct.


----------



## Pale Rider

USB charging is a key attractor for me on this amp. I love my Mustang, and it holds a good charge, but if I get a bunch of small 1/2-day trips in a row, or just forget to recharge it after a few days, the sound dies a truly horrible death. And if you don't have the charger with you, well, you're SOL.


----------



## jamato8

The Mustang requires 5 volts also. It would seem a USB to the correct output adapter would be available. The size of the Shadow is also very appealing.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Mustang requires 5 volts also. It would seem a USB to the correct output adapter would be available. The size of the Shadow is also very appealing._

 

More than once when I was passing by an electronics store, I have thought that to myself. Just gotta remember to have all the pieces parts with me sometime so I can make sure to get the right polarity plug.


----------



## jamato8

You make the plug whatever polarity you want when you wire it. The center pin is positive and the outer is ground.

 Ray may have a reason for not using the USB to charge the Mustang. He would be the best source.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_You make the plug whatever polarity you want when you wire it. The center pin is positive and the outer is ground.

 Ray may have a reason for not using the USB to charge the Mustang. He would be the best source._

 

Agreed on both counts. But when I am in that electronics store, and I am looking for a lazy man's solution, I keep wishing I had that charger with me, or at least my amp [which I think has the polarity marked on it as well, no?], so that I can make sure I buy the right size. I have bought more wrong parts by not having some measurement, or original part with me, than I care to admit.
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 I'll ask Ray if there is any reason not to USB charge the Mustang.


----------



## jamato8

Yes the amp shows correct polarity with the center as positive. Sure you would have to have the charger or amp to make sure you have the right size of plug but that should be to hard to do, is it? :^) I have lots of extra parts also, it just seems to happen.


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

I listened to this amp (RSA Shadow) yesterday at the Kenosha Head-Fi meet. (posted here) and for being a newbie (have listened to most others by RSA) these are fantastic. The price tag with this piece of technology, however, is "acceptable". 

 I sat down- with the Sony R10 (ray's) and compared his P-51, Tomahawk, and Predator to the Shadow- and they compare and are very similar in sound. This amp, however, features new technology Ray has not put in a Portable. The volume dithers back to the lowest setting each time you turn it off, because it's digital- which might be a pain for those who will only use it on one rig and like a set volume- but makes sure you don't blow out your phones and ears when you plug a new set in. This will be small, sleek, and last for hours. The RSA Shadow will be very nice to have once it's in production!

 PS- What I would like to see is a small (4x4mm) LCD that displays the current volume level, because it is digital. This would allow for a person to know the preferred volume level for each set- by number and not only by ear. Just a suggestion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Thanks,

 Spencer


----------



## mamba315

This is my first time researching portable amps, so forgive me if the following two questions have obvious answers...

 1) Does anybody know if the Shadow will be shielded from cell-phone interference?
 2) Do amps of this type usually feature any sort of crossfeed?


----------



## jamato8

I haven't had any problems with RF and the RSA amps and no, it doesn't have any crossfeed. Ray doesn't employ that in his designs.


----------



## immtbiker

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *=Resonant_Rebel=-* 
_I sat down- with the Sony R10 (ray's) and compared his P-51, Tomahawk, and Predator to the Shadow- and they do NOT compare._

 

"Do not compare" in what way?


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_"Do not compare" in what way?_

 

My apologies my friend- I had edited my post a few seconds after it was posted. That was all re-worded then. Check it out.

 Thanks,
 Spencer


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I listened to this amp (RSA Shadow) yesterday at the Kenosha Head-Fi meet. (posted here) and for being a newbie (have listened to most others by RSA) these are fantastic. The price tag with this piece of technology, however, is "acceptable". 

 I sat down- with the Sony R10 (ray's) and compared his P-51, Tomahawk, and Predator to the Shadow- and they compare and are very similar in sound. This amp, however, features new technology Ray has not put in a Portable. The volume dithers back to the lowest setting each time you turn it off, because it's digital- which might be a pain for those who will only use it on one rig and like a set volume- but makes sure you don't blow out your phones and ears when you plug a new set in. This will be small, sleek, and last for hours. The RSA Shadow will be very nice to have once it's in production!

 PS- What I would like to see is a small (4x4mm) LCD that displays the current volume level, because it is digital. This would allow for a person to know the preferred volume level for each set- by number and not only by ear. Just a suggestion! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 Thanks,

 Spencer_

 

Thanks for the observations Spencer. Looking forward to this amp. Not sure where you'd put that LED, and I sure wouldn't want anything that could pollute the audio signal, but I agree as to its utility.


----------



## immtbiker

Ah, yes. I saw your comment before the edit. I was wondering what the differences are (more bass, less detail, house sound, etc...)


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *immtbiker* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Ah, yes. I saw your comment before the edit. I was wondering what the differences are (more bass, less detail, house sound, etc...)_

 

Well- to give you an idea, I definitely had more detail- only a tad more than the P-51. Also, you can feel a better range- the lows are lows and the highs are high. I listened to a couple of "Master" lossless files on the P-51 and the new Shadow (with the Sony R10's) and could hear a difference. Also, you don't lose the detail when the audio get light. The p-51 sounded like I was listening to a master file (which I was!) vs. the Shadow that sounded like I was sitting in the recording room.

 All in all- I liked them, some tweeking still needs to be done with the user interfacing, but it sounds fantastic. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	







 Hope this helps Immtbiker (and nice to meet you),

 Spencer D.


----------



## GreatDane

Spencer, 

 A quick Q for you. Did you feel that the Shadow had less power than the P-51?

 TIA,

 Dane


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *GreatDane* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Spencer, 

 A quick Q for you. Did you feel that the Shadow had less power than the P-51?

 TIA,

 Dane_

 

Not at all! In fact- I believe it was Vice Versa. The shadow packs a punch when it comes to power. Yeah, it may be powered by ONE aftermarket iPod 3rd Gen Lith-Ion battery- but the system delivers. And, from what Ray told me- the Lith-Ion battery will last you a week at 8hrs of use per day, so about 60hrs.

 Hope that answers your question, Dane- Nice to meet you.

 Thanks, 
 Spencer D.


----------



## jamato8

It doesn't have less power than the 51. The Shadow drives the Ed. 9 with ease and does a good job with the HD650's. With the JH13's the combination is nothing short of excellent.


----------



## GreatDane

Oh boy this is gonna cost me 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 lol thanks. Between the Shadow and Pico Slim my wallet is toast 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 (I see my P-51 up FS in the near future)


----------



## jamato8

At first I didn't like the fact that the volume returned to zero on the Shadow but I have to say I welcome it. It is easy with IEM's to accidently bump up the volume and this can be a nasty surprise. With the Shadow you save your ears and what is a second or two to bring the volume to where you want it vs having it at a point that causes extreme pain?


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_At first I didn't like the fact that the volume returned to zero on the Shadow but I have to say I welcome it. It is easy with IEM's to accidently bump up the volume and this can be a nasty surprise. With the Shadow you save your ears and what is a second or two to bring the volume to where you want it vs having it at a point that causes extreme pain?_

 

What do you think of my suggestions of adding a small (4x4mm) screen displaying volume? So people know what volume is preferable to each rig they have.


----------



## GreatDane

I always turn the volume to zero before turning off the amp anyway...


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_What do you think of my suggestions of adding a small (4x4mm) screen displaying volume? So people know what volume is preferable to each rig they have._

 


 I don't find it that is difficult to arrive at for each phone. Though the power requirement would be minimal, there would be additional circuitry and then retooling etc. I don't think Ray would do it and I am not sure it is really needed. Just something else to go wrong but hey, ask Ray. :^)

 I know that over a week I could hear a small change in the sound of the Shadow as more and more detail was creeping into the musical panorama. This will be a match made in IEM heaven.


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I don't find it that is difficult to arrive at for each phone. Though the power requirement would be minimal, there would be additional circuitry and then retooling etc. I don't think Ray would do it and I am not sure it is really needed. Just something else to go wrong but hey, ask Ray. :^)

 I know that over a week I could hear a small change in the sound of the Shadow as more and more detail was creeping into the musical panorama. This will be a match made in IEM heaven._

 

Got that right, and I will be sure to ask him- It is another point of failure, but allows the user to know numbers instead of playing by ear. IDK, just a thought.

 Thanks and nice meeting you Jamato,

 Spencer D.


----------



## Pale Rider

J, at the risk of asking for confidential info, has Ray given you any update as to casing specs or production timeline?


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_J, at the risk of asking for confidential info, has Ray given you any update as to casing specs or production timeline?_

 

I know you were directing this to Jamato, but I'll interject. Rays says he going to have the first 2 "DEMO" cases ready to go in 2 weeks. He will review and make any modifications if needed. So the proofing on the case still has to be done.

 Thanks,
 Spencer D.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know you were directing this to Jamato, but I'll interject. Rays says he going to have the first 2 "DEMO" cases ready to go in 2 weeks. He will review and make any modifications if needed. So the proofing on the case still has to be done.

 Thanks,
 Spencer D._

 

Much appreciated Spencer.


----------



## oldskoolboarder

Is it safe to say that the Shadow is targeted more for IEMs? I'm looking to upgrade my UHA-3 to use w/ my Super.fi 5EB's, Grado 325i's and HF2's.

 Debating whether to wait for this or go the D10 route. I know I would give up the USB DAC but for better sound, I might be willing.


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


 Is it safe to say that the Shadow is targeted more for IEMs? I'm looking to upgrade my UHA-3 to use w/ my Super.fi 5EB's, Grado 325i's and HF2's. 
 

I would say it's target for IEM's because of the spec on them- but they can easily power those big Sony R10's I wore them on. The Shadow would be perfect for IEM's solely because of it's size and digital functionality. It sounds great- if your willing to shell out 450 clams or so, get it.

 I can't say anything on the D10 route.

 Regards,
 Spencer D.


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Much appreciated Spencer._

 

I can't make any promises, however, Pale Rider. That is what he told me, so take it with a grain of salt.

 Spencer D.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can't make any promises, however, Pale Rider. That is what he told me, so take it with a grain of salt.

 Spencer D._

 

Understood and acknowledged. Ray has actually always been dead on with his timetables for me. From my Mustang order to my Apache upgrade, he has been great.


----------



## -=Resonant_Rebel=-

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Understood and acknowledged. Ray has actually always been dead on with his timetables for me. From my Mustang order to my Apache upgrade, he has been great._

 

He was a very nice host as his place- always a gracious person. Nice to meet you Pale Rider.

 Spencer D.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Nice to meet you Pale Rider.

 Spencer D._

 

Likewise Spencer.


----------



## jamato8

I received the wall charger for the Shadow today that will be the stock one (the other one I had had been adapted to the USB). It is small, works on all voltages, uses the USB b plug and will be very convenient to pack around if needed. 

 The Shadow can be left plugged in all the time and the rear red light goes out when the battery is charged. Simplicity that works.


----------



## marcusicp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I received the wall charger for the Shadow today that will be the stock one (the other one I had had been adapted to the USB). It is small, works on all voltages, uses the USB b plug and will be very convenient to pack around if needed. 

 The Shadow can be left plugged in all the time and the rear red light goes out when the battery is charged. Simplicity that works._

 

Can you use it while it's plugged in? If so, will it start to charge as it runs down?


----------



## jamato8

Yes you can use it while plugged in and it will keep the battery charged.


----------



## marcusicp

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Yes you can use it while plugged in and it will keep the battery charged._

 

Thanks for the fast reply!


----------



## Lil' Knight

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would say it's target for IEM's because of the spec on them- but they can *easily* power those big Sony R10's I wore them on._

 

huh?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Lil' Knight* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_huh?_

 

He listened to the Shadow at the big meet and Ray had the R10's there. Quite a combo, huh? :^)


----------



## Bojamijams

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *-=Resonant_Rebel=-* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_The Shadow would be perfect for IEM's solely because of it's size and digital functionality. It sounds great- if your willing to shell out 450 clams or so, get it.

 I can't say anything on the D10 route.

 Regards,
 Spencer D._

 

Is the $450 a guess on your part or has Ray hinted that its the price range he's aiming for?


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Bojamijams* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the $450 a guess on your part or has Ray hinted that its the price range he's aiming for?_

 

i'd guess that's his guess 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





. i have reason to believe that Ray would love to get this unit out for less than that. he's still waiting on cases and their pricing. apparently the price of aluminum, as well as other components, keeps rising. i'd hazard a guess that it'll come in at ~15% less than the above price.


----------



## jamato8

The price will be somewhere less than 400 dollars. I asked Ray and the total cost of the cases, which are custom to his specifications, is not in so final price has not firmed up. 

 I can say that in listening to this that it is a joy. There are no caps in the signal path and the digital volume control seems to get totally out of the way of the sound. It is accurate on right and left balance and never changes one tiny bit as the volume is increased from minimal to the max. The JH13's really sing with it.


----------



## daveDerek

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I can say that in listening to this that it is a joy. There are no caps in the signal path and the digital volume control seems to get totally out of the way of the sound. It is accurate on right and left balance and never changes one tiny bit as the volume is increased from minimal to the max. The JH13's really sing with it._

 

John, how does it sound compared to the P51 Mustang? I'd guess that they are pretty similar but if you hear differences how subtle or significant are they?


----------



## jamato8

There may be a slight bit more detail with the Shadow, owing to the digital volume control and maybe a different signal path on the board. There are no DC blocking caps on the Shadow so you get a pretty pure signal. 

 I have been trying to figure out run time per charge. So far with the JH13's which draw more current than some IEM's I am over 60 hours! That is over a week of 8 hour a day listening and still going strong.


----------



## thread

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_There may be a slight bit more detail with the Shadow, owing to the digital volume control and maybe a different signal path on the board. There are no DC blocking caps on the Shadow so you get a pretty pure signal._

 

Excellent.

  Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I have been trying to figure out run time per charge. So far with the JH13's which draw more current than some IEM's I am over 60 hours! That is over a week of 8 hour a day listening and still going strong._

 

Excellent again.

 Thanks for the early impressions, John!


----------



## qusp

John, any idea of the input impedance on this thing?? the pico slim has a 10k pot, i'm hoping for a little higher from the shadow, that way the capacitence in my dock will suffice. otherwise I would be stuck with either one of my BG LODs or hobbling together a dock with BG or elna's bypassed with film caps. I have a 3.9uf duelund dock i'm building which is fine with nearly any amp; except those with 10k pots


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *qusp* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_John, any idea of the input impedance on this thing?? the pico slim has a 10k pot, i'm hoping for a little higher from the shadow, that way the capacitence in my dock will suffice. otherwise I would be stuck with either one of my BG LODs or hobbling together a dock with BG or elna's bypassed with film caps. I have a 3.9uf duelund dock i'm building which is fine with nearly any amp; except those with 10k pots_

 

50K 
 Ray Samuels


----------



## Saintkeat

so when are the shadows due? i'd love to see a pic of the final product please?


----------



## pyrokid

which one has more drive power?


----------



## jochen.schell

Ray, now just add a good quality bluetooth receiver to the shadow and make all iPhone users _very _happy 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Jochen


----------



## jamato8

Having listened to the Shadow more with the JH13's has shown to me, that it amplifies and does an excellent job of getting out of the way of the music. It has very fine transparency, dynamics and staging. 

 70 hours of running so far with no recharge. That is more than enough for me but I will keep going to see how long it will go. What is amazing is the amount of power you get, a small package and very long run time.


----------



## hockeyb213

Jam is the shadow different / better then the p-51 to justify having just one or are they different and are worth keeping both?


----------



## jamato8

They are pretty much of the same cloth. The sound is very close with a little more purity going to the Shadow. Purity meaning, as I mentioned above, the signal path is very, very clean and the digital volume control really seems to have no signature. Tiny package, great sound. It's all good. :^)


----------



## cmascatello

Now if we could get an update from Ray...


----------



## mrarroyo

jamato8 how is the treble extension of the shadow. For comparison I like the extension of the P51 and the original SR71, however did not care much for the treble extension in the SR71A. Thanks.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato8 how is the treble extension of the shadow. For comparison I like the extension of the P51 and the original SR71, however did not care much for the treble extension in the SR71A. Thanks._

 

It is much the same as the P51 with slightly more micro detail.


----------



## pyrokid

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_It is much the same as the P51 with slightly more micro detail._

 

Does the volume control feel sturdy enough to hold up to pocket use for a long time? 

 And which can drive higher impedance phones? (I'm looking to get either the p 51 or the shadow, but I would want the p51 even if I do miss out on a bit of detail if it can better power future purchases. )


----------



## jamato8

From my experience they both power phones the same. The volume control will be neatly recessed with a dish machined in the faceplate so it will be well protected and won't accidently change as a standard volume control can.


----------



## HK_sends

I'm dyin' from lack of pictures already...!

 ...Must...see...amp...!
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 -HK sends


----------



## tnmike1

wonder how this will compare to the Pico, vis a vis overall sonic qualities and soundstage when being used with higher end IEMs.


----------



## jamato8

Well with the JH13 Pro I got around 80 hours of use. With the power this amp delivers I find this really amazing.


----------



## hockeyb213

Not bad! Most definitely acceptable.


----------



## jp11801

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *tnmike1* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_wonder how this will compare to the Pico, vis a vis overall sonic qualities and soundstage when being used with higher end IEMs._

 

well we could have compared them at the NorCal meet buy due to an unforeseen issue Ray needed to bow out. Justin will be there with his Pico slim I'm not sure of Jamato will be coming though?


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Well with the JH13 Pro I got around 80 hours of use. With the power this amp delivers I find this really amazing._

 

This goes beyond teasing to down right unfair!!!!! Ray! Wherefore art thou? And thy tiny amp????


----------



## Lil' Knight

Jam,

 Do you have the dimensions of the pcb? Just wondering if it would fit perfectly with the 4th nano or not.


----------



## jamato8

5cm by 3.5cm wide and 13mm thick for the PCB. With the case figure about 3mm or so to each of the measurements.


----------



## Lil' Knight

Thanks!
 So the volume control is not a knob, right? Is it in the front panel or on the side of the amp?


----------



## jamato8

It will be in a dished area on the front panel of the amp, recessed. It will be easy to use but also not so easy to accidently change the volume. Since it will be more or less flush the form factor will actually be smaller than the typical amp with a knob for a volume control.


----------



## jamato8

As an update to listening impressions I noted this on the JH13 thread as well. 

 I am finding that the Shadow works very, very well with the JH13's. You get a deep resounding bass, that I do not get even on my modified iRiver when using just it as a player and amp. The iRiver modified is excellent sounding and is a pleasure with the 13's but I am surprised at the deeper bass from the Shadow, more separation and greater precision of local. 

 I know that some have stated that they don't hear much if any difference with amplification or not when using the JH13 Pro but frankly I do. It can be good or bad and is a tribute to how easy the JH13's are to drive but as with any fine driver, the better the amplification the better the sound, provided you have a good source to begin with. I use lossless, CD or WAV for my listening. Most of the time it is the optical out of the iRiver H140 or H120 (140 with a 120gb drive and the 120 with a 80gb drive) to the iBasso D10 with the line out of the iBasso, which provides the dac.


----------



## YtseJamer

John, how are the mids of the Shadow compared with the Mustang ?

 Thanks


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *pfillion* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_John, how are the mids of the Shadow compared with the Mustang ?

 Thanks_

 

They are pretty much the same. Not in your face but natural and well integrated. There is no sign of any grain in the sound spectrum from the Shadow and the mids has that 3D quality with well recorded music.


----------



## YtseJamer

Great, thank you.


----------



## jamato8




----------



## Scott_Tarlow

I am actually disappointed in the looks... I think I just like my Pico better.


----------



## immtbiker

...The Shadow Knows....
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It's so small, I think that I'd need a "Clapper" to find it in my house.


----------



## pyrokid

is the LED fragile? it looks breakable.... it's sticking out a ton. 
 And I don't like the look of the new volume control, but that doesn't really matter. 

 But please, can someone tell me the output power of this and the mustang? And which has a longer battery life?


----------



## balrog

jamato-

 Do you have a picture of the Shadow next to a generic item like a 9 volt battery or dollar bill for scale? I have not seen any of those other amps in person.

 Thanks!


----------



## Pale Rider

I am not disappointed in the looks, and I would note that the LED power switch looks very much like the one on my Mustang. In the pic, it does appear to protrude a lot, but the switch on my Mustang has proved quite durable.


----------



## jamato8

The power switch does not stick out very much and is not fragile. Running time with my JH13's is 75 hours or a little more on one charge.


----------



## neezee

finally... im diggin it but what is with that font, it looks like THE_SHADOW


----------



## SengChangKo

errrrr ... the look ...


----------



## nickyboyo

The big shoot out will be the shadow and the pico slim. 
 Just as a passing comment, i have been listening to the T3 as well lately, and in the right set up and in the right application, the T3 matches the performance of much heavier weight opposition- caffeine ultra, P3+ and even the SR-71- each has it's shining moments with the right hardware/music, but the T3 hold's it's head up high- especially when paired with the sansa clip and modified im716's. This is all dependent on track selection of course, but generally, for just in the pocket- the T3 rocks.
 I am very curious to see how the shadow and the pico slim will perform in a truly portable environment with pocketable sources.


----------



## Pale Rider

I am not at all sure what you mean by the "right application" and "dependent on track selection." Could you be more specific on what you mean by this? I already have a couple of potable amps, but I can't see carrying more than one around at a time "depending on application and track selection." I don't have any head time with the T3, so would love to hear what your thoughts are.


----------



## raelamb

Where is the gain switch? On the bottom?

 Is this amp more powerful than the tomahawk?


----------



## jamato8

It has a set gain with plenty of volume.


----------



## rasmushorn

Thanks for the pics. It really is a beauty. I (think I) will keep my P-51 if they sound similar.


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

I only ever use medium gain on my P-51, and never need low or high, so a fixed gain should be fine with the Shadow.


----------



## oxophone

Will it be able to drive full size headphones - of both high and low impedance ? 

 Or, I should wait for Ibasso OEM which is under conceptualization? 

 Any idea how much a 'Shadow' might cost ? $300 would be sweet.


----------



## immtbiker

Any amp can be used with just one gain, provided it's high enough to drive 300-600 ohms. 
 You just lose the ability to "fine tune".

 I use my Mustang on the Medium setting for almost everything (can't be bothered with "low") and use high for the 800's.
 With the SR-71 you gotta do, what you gotta do, to survive.


----------



## jamato8

The Shadow does a very respectful job of driving a number of headphones. It is musical and enjoyable. It is almost like you don't have an amp because the bulk is so small but you do get some good music. You can see in my signature what headphones and IEM's I have.


----------



## raymondu999

Now for a full-fledged review of the final product, and perhaps comparisons to the Predator and the Mustang... and... of course.. a price point


----------



## jamato8

I see that today Ray has posted that you can reserve the amp now. The selling price will be $395.00 with an introductory price of 350 for the first 200 units. I also see where he states that it isn't meant to drive inefficient and high impedance cans to loud levels. I can say that it does drive high quality IEM's like the JH13's with total ease.

 The gain of this amp is set at 3 and there are no capacitors directly in the signal path.


----------



## raelamb

I'm sorry. Where did Ray post about reserving the unit? It's not on his website.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I'm sorry. Where did Ray post about reserving the unit? It's not on his website._

 

Here you go:

http://www.head-fi.org/forums/f38/em...0/index10.html


----------



## rasmushorn

I think I will pass on this amp. I am more than satisfied with the P-51. So unless it is a whole nother world I can live with the size of the P-51.


----------



## Pale Rider

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I will pass on this amp. I am more than satisfied with the P-51. So unless it is a whole nother world I can live with the size of the P-51._

 

I haven't heard it yet, and I also have a Mustang. From what I have heard, it is both more and less of the same. 

 For me, smaller size (every little bit counts), precise volume control and balance, and USB charging are big pluses. So, my order is in.


----------



## animalsrush

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Scott_Tarlow* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I am actually disappointed in the looks... I think I just like my Pico better._

 

x2. I really didn't like the jack placement. PICO seems more appealing to me now ..


----------



## oxophone

where can i find "Shadow's" specs and dimensions ?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *animalsrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2. I really didn't like the jack placement. PICO seems more appealing to me now .._

 

A rear mounted jack on an amp like this is vital if you want to use it with a low profile 90 degree LOD and iPod type player. Don't be surprised if other amp builders start placing jacks on the rear on their smallest amps.


----------



## otello66

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I think I will pass on this amp. I am more than satisfied with the P-51. So unless it is a whole nother world I can live with the size of the P-51._

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Pale Rider* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I haven't heard it yet, and I also have a Mustang. From what I have heard, it is both more and less of the same. 

 For me, smaller size (every little bit counts), precise volume control and balance, and USB charging are big pluses. So, my order is in._

 

I would have to agree it Rasmushorn. Ray makes great stuff, and I am sure that this amp will live up to the hype. But I absolutely LOVE my Mustang. I will read with great interest reports from all you early adapters.

 I do question putting the input connector in the back. At least until low profile connectors are available. Right now I carry my Mustang velcro'ed to the back of an Ipod Classic top down in my pocket. I can easily reach in and adjust volume with just my thumb. With the Shadow, the Ipod would be carried top up, resting on the line out connector. Not ideal, I think.

 And there is a more practical reason: I've upgraded so much this year that my wallet is in agony. Has anyone considered starting a chapter of Head-Fiers Anonymous?


----------



## cn11

I just reserved a spot of the initial 200... Can't wait. 

 Head-Fiers Anonymous... that's hysterical.... 'I'm Chris, I have an audio problem'.....


----------



## soozieq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I just reserved a spot of the initial 200... Can't wait. 

 Head-Fiers Anonymous... that's hysterical.... 
'I'm Chris, I have an audio problem'....._

 

Yes, you really do!! You should try and rein it in... like me


----------



## cn11

I could make an effort, but it'd be a losing battle! I have the JH13's in my sights for a ways down the road too... but they'll be a GOOD ways down the road! As you know, the Denons are sounding pretty magical right now.....


----------



## soozieq

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *cn11* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I could make an effort, but it'd be a losing battle! I have the JH13's in my sights for a ways down the road too... but they'll be a GOOD ways down the road! As you know, the Denons are sounding pretty magical right now....._

 

Hey, just say '*no*'!! I said yes to about twenty-four earphones over the last couple of years and NO to the other three hundred and seventeen! Now *that* takes some self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on reserving The Shadow by the way, and be sure to post pics alongside the Mustang. If the Mustang had been a little thinner, it would have been the perfect size. I guess it's quite bulky if you have it attached to your X?


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *animalsrush* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_x2. I really didn't like the jack placement. PICO seems more appealing to me now .._

 

I wasn't sure about the placement of the jack at first. The Xin Micro has a the input and output at opposite ends and wasn't a problem. After using the Shadow with the jack at the opposite end of the input it actually keeps it even more low profile and works fine with either the 90 degree or straight out plug. With the straight out you don't have the additional room taken up as the plug is under what ever you have the Shadow plugged into and it is protected. I also find the volume easy to change and it doesn't get accidently changed in any way.


----------



## cn11

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *soozieq* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey, just say '*no*'!! I said yes to about twenty-four earphones over the last couple of years and NO to the other three hundred and seventeen! Now *that* takes some self control 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Congrats on reserving The Shadow by the way, and be sure to post pics alongside the Mustang. If the Mustang had been a little thinner, it would have been the perfect size. I guess it's quite bulky if you have it attached to your X?_

 

Thanks. I'm hoping it'll sound pretty much the same, just with that tiny form factor. The Mustang never gets attached to the X per se... I just keep them sitting side by side on my desk. I may actually look into how to connect the Shadow, velcro, or whatever. But that could get in the way of the Sony's hold slide control on the back. We'll see soon enough I hope....


----------



## headfever

i didn't read through the whole posts. Sorry to ask if there is a specification?


----------



## Pale Rider

What sort of spec do you mean. John has published a lot of info here. It's worth the read. As is Ray's post on the Shadow.


----------



## Kura

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *jamato8* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I wasn't sure about the placement of the jack at first. The Xin Micro has a the input and output at opposite ends and wasn't a problem. After using the Shadow with the jack at the opposite end of the input it actually keeps it even more low profile and works fine with either the 90 degree or straight out plug. With the straight out you don't have the additional room taken up as the plug is under what ever you have the Shadow plugged into and it is protected. I also find the volume easy to change and it doesn't get accidently changed in any way._

 

Hi jamato8,

 I want to know The Shadow or Xin Micro's "mounted with your DAP" way with 90 degree low-profile dock cable visually.
 If possible, could you please let me see your (The Shadow or Xin Micro's) "mounted with DAP" pics concretely?

 Best Regards


----------



## Ko Nectic Jazz

Wow ! I wish I could loose weight as fast as Ray's products do ! 

 Jamato8, you give a lot of informations about IEMs, but what about bigger cans?
 I mean I own a Proline 650 and a DT990-250 pre2006. Can I get enough power out of this small wonderful piece of art for the big Beyer ?

 edit : Ok I just saw these lines from Ray in another post.

  Quote:


 The shadow can deliver a whopping 250ma per channel to each driver with no problem, this is enough current to satisfy all the professional low impedance headphones, also can swing the entire battery voltage up to 4.2VDC with no problem, this voltage is enough to kick the hell out of the Pro. low impedance phones.

 The Shadow has a gain of THREE. It is enough gain to make all in ears monitors & low impedance headphones sound great & with ample of volume for every one. 
 

I guess it means no. Big Beyer will have to stay at home.


----------



## pila405

Can you tell us what are the dimensions of the shadow, please?


----------



## raelamb

Jamato or Ray can u tell us what LOD currently made best suits the shadow/ipod combination if you velcro the 2 together? I want to be ready


----------



## Aura

Hey Jamato, quick question - have you tried charging your shadow from a USB port while a USB DAC is plugged into it, with your JH13s on? Just curious about it, thanks.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Aura* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Hey Jamato, quick question - have you tried charging your shadow from a USB port while a USB DAC is plugged into it, with your JH13s on? Just curious about it, thanks._

 

From the same port? No, I normally use two USB ports, with one charging and one for sound or I just use my iRiver to the Shadow and either have the Shadow charging or just running from the battery. It runs arund 75 hours on a charge so I normally use just the battery and it charges in just a couple of hours so it is easy to use.


----------



## captian73

this looks interesting. even though i've got an 'M' series hornet, i'm still in love with RSA. I'd like to get my hands on one.


----------



## jamato8

It looks like the Shadow will start shipping the latter part of next week somewhere around the 29th of the month.


----------



## estreeter

I know - I'm being pedantic - but of all the possible spellings of 'pixie', the OP seems to have found the only one that someone has *not* used down through the ages, in English or any other language:

Pixie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 'Pyske', I get, but 'pigsy' ?? I suspect these folk spent a little too much time with their animals. 

 Getting back to the amp, I guess 'powerful little fairy of an amp' wouldnt have had quite the same impact !


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know - I'm being pedantic - but of all the possible spellings of 'pixie', the OP seems to have found the only one that someone has *not* used down through the ages, in English or any other language:

Pixie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 'Pyske', I get, but 'pigsy' ?? I suspect these folk spent a little too much time with their animals. 

 Getting back to the amp, I guess 'powerful little fairy of an amp' wouldnt have had quite the same impact ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

OMG, what an ignorant sot. I have never been to impressed with his verbage. . . ignorant sot, that is verbiage . . .

 :^)


----------



## LeeMark

Ray just started taking payments and they will ship on Monday. I am getting this to replace my predator, (see it FS soon). Can't wait. Thanks to everyone for their comments and reviews. This is what I love about Head-fi.


----------



## jamato8

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *estreeter* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I know - I'm being pedantic - but of all the possible spellings of 'pixie', the OP seems to have found the only one that someone has *not* used down through the ages, in English or any other language:

Pixie - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

 'Pyske', I get, but 'pigsy' ?? I suspect these folk spent a little too much time with their animals. 

 Getting back to the amp, I guess 'powerful little fairy of an amp' wouldnt have had quite the same impact ! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

From the Wikipedia link you provided:

 Pixie
 AKA: *Pixy*
 Piskie
 Pigsie
 Pixi
 Creature
 GroupingMythological creature
 Fairy oh yeah 
 Sprite (creature)
 Data: powerful auditory stimulus 
 First reportedIn folklore though there have been current sightings
 CountryUnited Kingdom, don't they wish
 RegionCornwall and Devon but ranging world wide now
 HabitatMoor, Forest and pockets
 StatusStill listening for one


----------



## raelamb

.....drumroll please.....first batch ships today!

 I can't wait to get my grubby hands on it. I will be chasing the fedex guy around the block tomorrow afternoon


----------



## tomjtx

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *raelamb* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_.....drumroll please.....first batch ships today!

 I can't wait to get my grubby hands on it. I will be chasing the fedex guy around the block tomorrow afternoon
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


_

 

Tomorrow ?
 That fast to NYC is great.
 I expect mine Wed. in Dallas.

 Maybe I'll just hop on my private jet to pick it up..............oh wait.........
 I didn't win the lottery after all :=(


----------



## raelamb

My mistake. Package not expected til Thursday
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Boo hoo.


----------



## boomy3555

Ray brought this little thing to the Denver Meet in August.


----------



## pyrokid

wait, so did he PM you guys? Or did you PM him? 'Cause my birthday's tomorrow, and I WANT this.


----------



## Lil' Knight

PM what?


----------



## LeeMark

Take a look here: http://www.head-fi.org/forums/6113814-post548.html
 If he was able to send a hundred today, I am sure he had no time for confirmations or PM (personal messages).


----------



## Rico67

Help Please.
 I have place an preorder on the forum list for an Shadow (in the first 100) and i haven't receipted a mail or information concerning the diponibiliti of this amp...
 Is it normal or may i need contact RSA ?
 how the other have been inform about the disponibiliti of this amp ?
 Thank you for the help.


----------



## kiwirugby

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Rico67* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Help Please.
 I have place an preorder on the forum list for an Shadow (in the first 100) and i haven't receipted a mail or information concerning the diponibiliti of this amp...
 Is it normal or may i need contact RSA ?
 how the other have been inform about the disponibiliti of this amp ?
 Thank you for the help._

 

You need to get in contact with Ray. Got to his website and ring and/or email........


----------



## Rico67

Thank you i 'll do it.
 and the others, how have been they informed ?


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *mrarroyo* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_jamato8 how is the treble extension of the shadow. For comparison I like the extension of the P51 and the original SR71, however did not care much for the treble extension in the SR71A. Thanks._

 

interesting, so did u find the sr71a highs were too forward and is the sr71 more even and balanced 

 how did the treble extension differ between the twoo

 thanks


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *otello66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would have to agree it Rasmushorn. Ray makes great stuff, and I am sure that this amp will live up to the hype. But I absolutely LOVE my Mustang. I will read with great interest reports from all you early adapters.

 I do question putting the input connector in the back. At least until low profile connectors are available. Right now I carry my Mustang velcro'ed to the back of an Ipod Classic top down in my pocket. I can easily reach in and adjust volume with just my thumb. With the Shadow, the Ipod would be carried top up, resting on the line out connector. Not ideal, I think.

 And there is a more practical reason: I've upgraded so much this year that my wallet is in agony. Has anyone considered starting a chapter of Head-Fiers Anonymous?_

 

lol, many head fiers would join


----------



## otello66

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *otello66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I would have to agree it Rasmushorn. Ray makes great stuff, and I am sure that this amp will live up to the hype. But I absolutely LOVE my Mustang. I will read with great interest reports from all you early adapters.

 I do question putting the input connector in the back. At least until low profile connectors are available. Right now I carry my Mustang velcro'ed to the back of an Ipod Classic top down in my pocket. I can easily reach in and adjust volume with just my thumb. With the Shadow, the Ipod would be carried top up, resting on the line out connector. Not ideal, I think.

 And there is a more practical reason: I've upgraded so much this year that my wallet is in agony. Has anyone considered starting a chapter of Head-Fiers Anonymous?_

 

 Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_lol, many head fiers would join_

 

I hate to admit it, but I am a backslider. Purchased Shadow and Ray's low profile cable. Ray is an "enabler" of this, ahem, type of behavior by making such great products.

 I am so weak.


----------



## rasmushorn

@otello66: Do you like the Shadow better than the P-51 then? How do they compare?


----------



## otello66

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *rasmushorn* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_@otello66: Do you like the Shadow better than the P-51 then? How do they compare?_

 

I really was hoping someone else would have taken on this question by now. It is not easy to say one is "better". They are both excellent products. For full size cans, the P-51 is, in my estimation, superior. For IEMs, I would choose the Shadow.

 However, I am not sure that an overall comparison is really fair. The Shadow was clearly designed to be used with IEMs and to be really really small. I suspect that Ray designed and tested primarily with IEMs, and the results show that. He speaks about the Shadow having enough gain to drive efficient full size cans, and it does. The sound produced with full size cans is very good but not as good as the P-51, IMHO. Skylab's review, that Ray has posted on his site, pretty much says it all. Skylab raves about the P-51 midrange, and I most heartily agree. I tested with two Denon headphones, the D2000 and D1001. Also, the bass was cleaner and stronger with the P-51. This is not to say that the Shadow's bass was deficient.

 Now to IEMs. I compared using a Westone UM3x with UM56 tips. Which did I prefer? The last one I listened to. What really tips the decision to the Shadow is the size and digital volume control. I carry the Shadow velcro'ed to the back of my Classic, connected with one of Ray's new low profile cables. I'm still in awe that such a compact arrangement can produce such glorious sound with IEMs.

 Well, that's how I see it. As the saying goes: "Your mileage may vary". Now back to enjoying the music.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *otello66* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_I really was hoping someone else would have taken on this question by now. It is not easy to say one is "better". They are both excellent products. For full size cans, the P-51 is, in my estimation, superior. For IEMs, I would choose the Shadow.

 However, I am not sure that an overall comparison is really fair. The Shadow was clearly designed to be used with IEMs and to be really really small. I suspect that Ray designed and tested primarily with IEMs, and the results show that. He speaks about the Shadow having enough gain to drive efficient full size cans, and it does. The sound produced with full size cans is very good but not as good as the P-51, IMHO. Skylab's review, that Ray has posted on his site, pretty much says it all. Skylab raves about the P-51 midrange, and I most heartily agree. I tested with two Denon headphones, the D2000 and D1001. Also, the bass was cleaner and stronger with the P-51. This is not to say that the Shadow's bass was deficient.

 Now to IEMs. I compared using a Westone UM3x with UM56 tips. Which did I prefer? The last one I listened to. What really tips the decision to the Shadow is the size and digital volume control. I carry the Shadow velcro'ed to the back of my Classic, connected with one of Ray's new low profile cables. I'm still in awe that such a compact arrangement can produce such glorious sound with IEMs.

 Well, that's how I see it. As the saying goes: "Your mileage may vary". Now back to enjoying the music._

 

nice,, have u compared them both to the predator? which is more powerful punch,bass and thick full sound, know what i mean

 wow my first post in 2010!


----------



## shigzeo

. 

 The RSA shadow is so cute with my iPod touch. That size is about perfect. I will hear it for more than a few minutes soon enough, but dear me, it is a nicely put together amp with the slightest of hiss and good bass response.


----------



## otello66

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_nice,, have u compared them both to the predator? which is more powerful punch,bass and thick full sound, know what i mean

 wow my first post in 2010!_

 

I have never listened to the Predator.


----------



## rasmushorn

Nice picture shigzeo - The Shadow is probably more handy to carry around than the P-51. Even though the P-51 is small it is kind of unhandy to carry along with an iPhone.


----------



## Kon-Masti

Is the Shadow not available in the other colours RSA amps are available in? I've not seen too many but those that I have all seem to be black.


----------



## Ray Samuels

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *Kon-Masti* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Is the Shadow not available in the other colours RSA amps are available in? I've not seen too many but those that I have all seem to be black._

 

We don't have the color chassis. But we do have the clear/white with black silk screening.
 Cheers.
 Ray Samuels


----------



## Kon-Masti

Is this temporary or are you planning on only making them in these colours permanently? And could someone direct me to a pic of the white/clear with black silk screening please. I've searched but to no avail.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_interesting, so did u find the sr71a highs were too forward and is the sr71 more even and balanced 

 how did the treble extension differ between the twoo

 thanks_

 

Sorry for the late reply, just saw your post. The SR71 is IMO one of the better sounding portable amps I have ever listened too. Very balanced, detailed, and great impact. The SR71 has great microdynamics and excellent extension in both directions. The SR71A had great soundstage and bass. However IMO the highs on the SR71A were lacking, specially the lack of extension.


----------



## RockinCannoisseur

if only she had a dac, that would be boss

 does the amp section = the predator?


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if only she had a dac, that would be boss

 does the amp section = the predator?_

 

I like the amp section a little more than my Predator - it sounds a little more open and rich sounding, and not as forward. I thought it was as good as my P-51 which is my favorite RSA amp with Predator a close second, Hornet a close 3rd and Tomahawk last (but still good). I haven't heard the SR-71 yet.


----------



## mrarroyo

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *RockinCannoisseur* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_if only she had a dac, that would be boss

 does the amp section = the predator?_

 

To me the SR71 and the P51 are a bit different sounding but at the same level. Both are outstanding and should bring a big smile to your face. If you need portability and punch go w/ the P51, if you need finesse and micro-dynamics go w/ an used SR71. Regardless of which you will be very happy. Cheers.

 Note: IMO both the SR71 and the P51 are superior to the Predator.


----------



## shigzeo

The SR-71 is truly a praiseworthy amp. One of my favourites now and has been for years. HPA - you really should get the chance to hear one - simply delicious.


----------



## iDark

A dumb question coming up: Is it worth buying The Shadow, when I own Cowon S9 along with Westone 3's - is the difference worth the 400 bucks? considering Im just a humble poor student 

 EDIT: I also heard there is a clear case coming up for the Shadow. Does anyone own any pictures of it in a clear case? Thanks


----------



## HeadphoneAddict

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *iDark* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_A dumb question coming up: Is it worth buying The Shadow, when I own Cowon S9 along with Westone 3's - is the difference worth the 400 bucks? considering Im just a humble poor student 

 EDIT: I also heard there is a clear case coming up for the Shadow. Does anyone own any pictures of it in a clear case? Thanks_

 

I know the P-51 tightens up the W3 bass and fills out the sound a little over my iPhone 3GS headphone out, so I imagine you might get the same kind of improvements with the S9/Shadow. (Haven't heard an S9, but my P-51 sounds similar to Shadow).


----------



## Kon-Masti

*iDark* I dont think it is clear, it is whitish silver with black lettering on it. That's the impression I got from Rays reply when I asked him the same kinda question anyway.

 Edit: Saying that I still haven't a single Shadow which isn't black. Please can someone who has the white/clear one post a picture.


----------



## justanut

Flickr Photo Download: FxCam_1268467124980







 Here's my clear Shadow 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



 Sorry having trouble linking the pic properly using my phone's browser..

 *Updated with proper picture*


----------



## jamato8

What are you using it with?


----------



## justanut

You mean besides what's stated in my signature? Eh.. a pure copper silver coated lod..?


----------



## junien

1. Hey lads, just curious, im looking for a portable amp to complement an imod 5.5 (ipod video 5.5) with UE TF10p, overall, which would you recommend? Shadow vs Pico Slim vs P-51 vs [anything else]

 keeping in mind i'll be pairing the amp with a nuforce udac (as DAC) when in use with laptop.

 2. is this set-up good?

 3. or should i just go with a usb/dac eg, ibasso D4 which would be less portable?

 cheers


----------



## mesasone

It's not on your list, but I really think the iBasso T3 is an excellent match for the TF10s.


----------



## delancyst

Heres a shot of it with an iPod Nano 3G and RSA's milspec lod.
 Both can even fit into the pouch that comes with the Shadow!


----------



## FRGus723

Here are some very poor iPhone photos of the Shadow. I will take better ones with my DSLR if needed.

 These are with my iPod 5G, JH16 Pro and RSA Shadow. The cable is Whiplash Micro LOD with right angle Switchcraft. The blue bag is what my Shadow came in and not the "sweater" looking case/sack.

 God I can't believe how awful these iPhone pics are.


----------



## jamato8

A picture is worth 1000 words. Looks like a great setup. I love the sound of the Shadow.


----------



## Sonic 748i

Quote:


  Originally Posted by *delancyst* /img/forum/go_quote.gif 
_Heres a shot of it with an iPod Nano 3G and RSA's milspec lod.
 Both can even fit into the pouch that comes with the Shadow!

 http://img682.imageshack.us/img682/2365/shadowvert.jpg[IMG]

 [IMG]http://img441.imageshack.us/img441/2600/shadowtop.jpg[IMG][/i]
 [/td] [/tr] [/table]


I really love that setup, small, simple and great sounding._


----------



## FRGus723

I also posted this in the other forum:

 Default
 Anyone who may have the new JH13/16 that got the Otterbox Model 1000 case, the Shadow and cans both fit in the case nicely at the same time. Now if I can just fit that Sansa Fuze in there it would be sweet.

 Also the Shadow fits in an Altoids box. With Altoid box laying horizontal, the Shadow fits Vertically in the box (not with the headphone cable plugged in). It obviously fits horizontally but it is more amazing it fits vertically. Same thing, I wish the Shadow and Sansa fit in the Altoid box as I would just mod the box to hold them both and drill a hole for the phones to come out of.


----------



## LFF

Here is a pic of the Shadow I am currently borrowing from a good friend:







 It's definitely a tiny, awesome amp.


----------



## benzoylmethyl

Sweet baby jesus that thing is tiny.  I think it might be even smaller (except maybe depth-wise) than the ZO!  Craziness.  I think I know what I want for Christmas now.


----------



## estreeter

Quote: 





benzoylmethyl said:


> Sweet baby jesus that thing is tiny.  I think it might be even smaller (except maybe depth-wise) than the ZO!  Craziness.  I think I know what I want for Christmas now.


 


  No way - shorter, maybe, but wider and deeper than the ZO. The iBasso T3 is a much closer match for the ZO - I compared them last weekend.
   
  T3:
Measures 64.5L x 37W x 10H (mm), and weighs only 28g
   
ZO:
  Dimensions: 1.5 x 0.38 x 2.75 in.  (69.8L x 38W x 9.6H - mm)
   
  Shadow :
  anyone ?
   
  Shadow is as long as the iTouch is wide, but clearly deeper. I can sit my T3 in this position and it wont sit higher than the Touch:


----------

